

Here's what Obamacare looks like when it works - cobrabyte
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/08/heres-what-obamacare-looks-like-when-it-works/?tid=pm_business_pop

======
cobrabyte
After finding that my state (TX) has opted to use the not-so-user-friendly
Healthcare.gov site for cost comparison & enrollment, it's nice to see some
other states stepping-up with more user-friendly websites.

Cost comparisons without having to create an account... how novel.

